# My Gouge is SHARP!!!



## Penmonkey (Nov 15, 2006)

Beat that!


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 15, 2006)

Can I send you mine to sharpen[?][]


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 15, 2006)

What are you making, a bottle stopper[?]


----------



## JimGo (Nov 15, 2006)

Pah...my skew does that regularly!


----------



## gerryr (Nov 15, 2006)

HAH!  I can do that with my parting tool.[]


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />Can I send you mine to sharpen[?][]



Seriously, yes.  It is a cap for a statesman, the pen should be finished by this weekend.  As for you others...




My skew can do it too!  In fact, all my tools can do it!


----------



## gerryr (Nov 15, 2006)

Travis, aren't you supposed to be in school?[]


----------



## txbob (Nov 15, 2006)

How long was that skew before you sharpened it?[?][8D]

txbob


----------



## martyb (Nov 15, 2006)

Easy there, maybe it took him a couple tries (15 or 16) to get it that sharp!  []


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 15, 2006)

Travis, that ain't skewin', that's scrapin'.[}][]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 15, 2006)

It is supposed to be, that's why I use a diamond stone.
Gouge, skew, butter knife(parting tool) makes no difference to me,I figures out a long time ago and I wasn't the first one, sharp tools cut better.
Sorry you haven't discovered anything that hasn't been known for centuried.
Why people resort to a grinding wheel is beyond me, I wouldn't sharpen a knife on one.


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 15, 2006)

A grinding wheel is bad?  I am not sure I understand that.  I use a grinding wheel, and a diamond stone.  I regularly hone with the diamond stone, but after 50 or so hone cycles, new steel is needed to get the blade  back into the sharpest form......


----------



## Fangar (Nov 15, 2006)

Tormek...


(Running for the door... holding up turning frock with one hand)...


[}]

Fangar


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> <br />A grinding wheel is bad?  I am not sure I understand that.  I use a grinding wheel, and a diamond stone.  I regularly hone with the diamond stone, but after 50 or so hone cycles, new steel is needed to get the blade  back into the sharpest form......


same here, I get a hollow on the skew at the grinder, hone it on a diamond plate about that many times as well before I go back to the grinder for a touch up...some honings last longer than others...[8D]


----------



## bob393 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> <br />A grinding wheel is bad?  I am not sure I understand that.  I use a grinding wheel, and a diamond stone.  I regularly hone with the diamond stone, but after 50 or so hone cycles, new steel is needed to get the blade  back into the sharpest form......



True true. 
You can only hone so many times before it needs to be sharpned!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 15, 2006)

Grinding wheel = Getting the tool to the rough profile/shape.
Diamond stone = Getting the tool to the finished keen edge.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> <br />A grinding wheel is bad?  I am not sure I understand that.  I use a grinding wheel, and a diamond stone.  I regularly hone with the diamond stone, but after 50 or so hone cycles, new steel is needed to get the blade  back into the sharpest form......


Why?
HAve you changed its' molecular structure with the HARD wood?


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 15, 2006)

Why is it that we have to argue the "grind vs hone" stuff every single month?  It's simple.  Make sure your tools are sharp and your turning will be easier.  Make them sharp in whatever fashion works for you.  Sheesh![!]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Why is it that we have to argue the "grind vs hone" stuff every single month?  It's simple.  Make sure your tools are sharp and your turning will be easier.  Make them sharp in whatever fashion works for you.  Sheesh![!]


I dunno, the OP made the discovery that sharp tools cut well and posted that observation.There was no information as to what he did to facilitate that discovery.
You have to admit it is an amazing if not earth shattering discovery.[^]


----------



## txbob (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Why is it that we have to argue the "grind vs hone" stuff every single month?  It's simple.  Make sure your tools are sharp and your turning will be easier.  Make them sharp in whatever fashion works for you.  Sheesh![!]



Hey Lou,

It's been a while since we had a thread on which is better for smoothing out wooden pen blanks, shark skin or sandpaper.......

txbob [^]


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 15, 2006)

My gouge was cutting very nicely last night and I thought it would neat to get a picture of it in action.  I did not say I discovered something new.  It is a cool picture of me turning a pen.  I didn't post this thread so we could pull each other down.  Eagle, please lighten up.

I was on lunch break when I posted the thread.[8D]


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> <br />My gouge was cutting very nicely last night and I thought it would neat to get a picture of it in action.  I did not say I discovered something new.  It is a cool picture of me turning a pen.  I didn't post this thread so we could pull each other down.  Eagle, please lighten up.
> 
> I was on lunch break when I posted the thread.[8D]



I think it was a great picture[8D]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry.
I saw the title and when I saw the picture Iwondered why would you post soemething that was common without an explantaion as to why you thought it was worthy of the picture.
I don't recall you ever posting having any particualr problems with any tools, quite the contrary the pens youo have posted are really great.
Sorry I didn't understand the purpose of your post,Not really sure I do now. Any way I am glad your gouge is sharp.


----------



## bmchan (Nov 15, 2006)

It's helpful to me.  Noob.  I grind all the time - freehand.  You have given me ponder material.  Thanks.


----------



## kenwc (Nov 15, 2006)

Not being one to make any extraordinary attempts to hide my ignorance....but...what is a hollow grind/ground...?


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 15, 2006)

This is another picture demonstrating the very sharp gouge.  



Thanks for the apology Eagle.  I want to show others how sharp tools cut, and show off my photography skills at the same time.[]
Sorry, I don't know what a hollow grind is.


----------



## kenwc (Nov 15, 2006)

I was making ribbons just like that last night on an Olive Wood uhm (shhhhhhhhh...bottle stopper) with my midi Spindlemaster.


----------



## bnoles (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> <br />Not being one to make any extraordinary attempts to hide my ignorance....but...what is a hollow grind/ground...?



Ken,

My understanding of a hollow grind is the curve you get between the bevel edge and cutting edge when you sharpen with a grinding wheel.  Many feel that this is a desirable thing to have on the tool.  I use the Tormek as well as a slow speed grinder with the wolverine as well as a diamond hone and leather strop.  I go back and forth between methods and like them all. I say use whatever it takes to get a sharp tool []


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 15, 2006)

Great photo[]


----------



## TBone (Nov 15, 2006)

Well if you're going to use a gouge.  Try it with your pocketknife []




> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> <br />I was making ribbons just like that last night on an Olive Wood uhm (shhhhhhhhh...bottle stopper) <b>with my midi Spindlemaster</b>.



Wha't a midi Spindlemaster?  Is it shorter than normal?  If so, where did you get it?  I love my spindlemaster so far.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 15, 2006)

I was actually admiring the pics, too.  In fact, I was trying to figure out how  you took them.  How did you trigger the camera?


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />I was actually admiring the pics, too.  In fact, I was trying to figure out how  you took them.  How did you trigger the camera?



Good point, I'd like to know how you did it also[]


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />I was actually admiring the pics, too.  In fact, I was trying to figure out how  you took them.  How did you trigger the camera?



I was thinking the same thing.  I really hope he has 2 hands on such a sharp gouge and skew. []


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 15, 2006)

I made a jigabo rig on the band saw and time lapse.  When you have razor sharp tools ya gotta be careful!!


----------



## Dario (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> <br />When you have razor sharp tools ya gotta be careful!!



I agree.... BUT, you have to be more careful with dull tools!!! [][][}]


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 16, 2006)

Learning alot, I gotta get more tools!!!!!!![]


----------



## tnilmerl (Nov 16, 2006)

forget the lunancy.  Great pic.  The long streamers are just one of the fun things you get from turning.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 16, 2006)

If your going to cut me, cut me with a sharp knife, not a dull one[8D]


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />If your going to cut me, cut me with a sharp knife, not a dull one[8D]



Then let me cut ya.[]


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure I wont have to address that issue with people who understand metal, but eagle if you think you can change the molecular structure of the metal, be my guest....You grind to sharpen, you hone to keep it sharp.  If you actually turn enough using the tool, you will in fact change the edge of the steel.  In order to get the face of the edge back to honing tolerance, you will need to remove some steel.  I never said anything at all about molecular structure....Seems like you got a raw spot for anything I say......


----------



## bmchan (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> <br /> I regularly hone with the diamond stone, but after 50 or so hone cycles, new steel is needed to get the blade  back into the sharpest form......



Sorry to keep this post going but I'm new to pens and to the Lathe.  When using the gouge on a pen blank, I go back and forth to the wheel.  I do it freehand.  Is it possible to hone a gouge on a stone?  The angle just seems to ends up a WAG when doing it freehand on a wet stone.


----------



## rapost (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />If your going to cut me, cut me with a sharp knife, not a dull one[8D]



OK, but do you want it hollow-ground, flat-ground, ground then honed or "scary" sharp...and then once we decide that, would you like a micro bevel or just a single bevel...and if it's a plane iron, we can discuss back-bevels [][]

You guys are sane....um, more sane....compared to the hand tool guys and the way they talk about sharpening.

Grind and turn versus hone and hone and hone and see yourself in your edge and then make little curlies with your plane......and talk about how much fun it is to make little curlies and how thin your curlies should be.

[]


----------



## bmchan (Nov 24, 2006)

Ahh yes - see-through curlies.  My question was: Do I need to go to the grinder every time?


----------

